# TTOC meeting soon?



## donuTT (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I recently joined the club and I wanted to know if it will be a meeting soon in a perimeter of 80 miles around London.
Would be nice to see in real the mods and special things the TT owners add to their cars.

Cheers,


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

There's one on the 13th April in west london.

See the following thread

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=199258

SJ


----------

